# AEMT, EMT 85 bridge up and reciprocity



## AthensTech09 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for reading!  I am an EMT-I 85, certified in Georgia and National Registry, good until 2013.  I've renewed once.  

Just moved to North Carolina.  85s DO NOT get to be EMT-I here, just 99s.  NC says applying for reciprocity will result in only EMT-B...worthless!

So, I've had no luck finding a bridge to 99.  Could really use some help.

Also, regarding the AEMT changes, perhaps a bridge to AEMT, but no luck finding one of those either.  Really want to be able to work in NC but right now I'm stumped.  

The local tech school near Asheville says no transfer credit would be awarded.  I would have to take their entire EMT-I course.  Way expensive, no thank you sir.

I'm a committed student, tried Paramedic school TWICE!  I really don't want to stop this field of work but I feel like I'm getting left out in wind.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 23, 2011)

What happened with paramedic school the first 2 times?


----------



## AthensTech09 (Sep 23, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> What happened with paramedic school the first 2 times?



1st time - didn't pass the ACLS practicum exam
2nd time - ejected for failing to mesh and be professionaLwith the people hosting the clinical portion of the course, rather a long story actually.  Any advice?


----------



## firetender (Sep 23, 2011)

AthensTech09 said:


> rather a long story actually. Any advice?


 
No need to tell unless it's a brief synopsis of how your attitude then got you into the mess and what needs to shift now. Having been ejected from two paramedic courses does not stand as very good evidence that you get the work. To me, it sounds like you're looking for shortcuts since maybe you feel overqualified. Just a guess. 

But transferring from system to system (often County to County!) you gotta deal with what you have to deal with and you're at a disadvantage based on the fine lines of their certification requirements. The state also has people to feed, thus the reason they want you to take it their way.

I say start with your attitude, though, it may help open some doors. In a nutshell, don't resist.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 23, 2011)

AthensTech09 said:


> 1st time - didn't pass the ACLS practicum exam
> 2nd time - ejected for failing to mesh and be professionaLwith the people hosting the clinical portion of the course, rather a long story actually.  Any advice?



Even if you are able to bridge to I/99, its still medic school and you will still have to deal with ACLS and all of the other medic skills.  Although taking the entire Intermediate course is expensive, its a good way to make sure you have grasped all of the skills/info you will need for registry.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2011)

ACLS is stupidly easy. They spoon-feed it to you.....

Go to medic school. Do it right or don't do it at all. like firetender said being removed from two schools is not good. especially for failure to 'mesh'. We are constantly working with other responders and agencies. If you can't do it in school, what makes you think you can do it in the field? I don't want you cat fighting with a FF when my mother is stroking out.


----------



## emt11 (Sep 24, 2011)

GA's AEMT bridge program hasnt even came out yet. Theirs 1 school(that I know of) right now that is doing a hybrid AEMT class, the full class. They are completing the EMT-I'85 class, then turning around and doing the AEMT part, so I guess it would technically be a bridge, however, they are NOT going to test at I-85, they will test as AEMT's, however, they do have the option to stop at the I'85 level and test for registry at that level, though if they fail anything, they will not be able to test AEMT until they pass I'85 and I'm assuming they would have to sit through another AEMT bridge.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 24, 2011)

For the record, the reason NC doesn't recognize NR EMT-I85 certifications is because the NC intermediate scope and training is somewhere between an 85 and a 99. We have an expanded set of skills (including EJs and ET intubation) as well as an expanded set of drugs (including glucagon, IV epi, vasopressin, heparin, atrovent, thiamine, you get the idea).

Also, in NC con-ed EMS classes are very very cheap. If you are affiliated with a local goverment EMS agency, the classes are free. If you can spare a semester, you can get a NC EMT-I cert.


----------



## bstone (Sep 25, 2011)

Yet another example of how screwed up the provider system is and how there is no good solution. The talk of "bridge" courses has never materialized.


----------

